# Is it possible to get a €500 note in Ireland?



## onekeano (25 Feb 2006)

From this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Banknotes_of_the_Republic_of_Ireland it seems that the CBI do not issue these although they are available in other EU countries. 

Would anyone know if it is possible to order one via a bank?

Roy


----------



## Brendan Burgess (25 Feb 2006)

Yes, they have them in stock from time to time. I don't think that they order them as such, but they will keep a few aside for you if you ask them. The larger the branch, the more likely they are to have them.

Brendan


----------



## z107 (25 Feb 2006)

I'm pretty sure I got one of these once when I had to get cash to pay a tradesman 

People are very reluctant to accept these notes, in case they are forged.


----------



## onekeano (25 Feb 2006)

Thanks folks - I'll give the bank a shout....

Roy


----------



## extopia (25 Feb 2006)

Saw a woman pay for her groceries with one last week in Tesco. The cashier called over a manager to check it out. Everyone in the queue was very impressed.


----------



## ClubMan (25 Feb 2006)

Off topic and just out of curiosity - how much did her shopping bill come to!?


----------



## bond-007 (26 Feb 2006)

I stunned the checkout person in Dunnes one day by producing a few €200 notes. She commented that she had never seen one before and she  took it and placed it in the till, no checking done at all!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (26 Feb 2006)

A local sandwich shop had a notice up some years ago which said "€50 notes not accepted". I pointed out to the very nice assistant that this was illegal as these notes were legal tender. She said that the manager was a bit odd so I  came back the next day and bought a €4 sandwich with a €500 note. There was a major crisis and the manager could not see the joke although the assistants knew that I was messing.

Brendan


----------



## mo3art (26 Feb 2006)

I was fortunate enough to have 1 in my possession from Monday to Wednesday last week!
I had to withdraw a large sum of money from the bank to pay a supplier and paid the supplier on Wednesday.  So yes, they do exist in Ireland!


----------



## ClubMan (26 Feb 2006)

Brendan said:
			
		

> A local sandwich shop had a notice up some years ago which said "€50 notes not accepted". I pointed out to the very nice assistant that this was illegal as these notes were legal tender. She said that the manager was a bit odd so I  came back the next day and bought a €4 sandwich with a €500 note. There was a major crisis and the manager could not see the joke although the assistants knew that I was messing.
> 
> Brendan


€4 for a sambo! What a rip-off!!!


----------



## Guest107 (26 Feb 2006)

never seen a €200 or a €500 note and only saw a €100 once or twice .


----------



## legend99 (27 Feb 2006)

yea, 500 euro notes are defo available. Just hard to hang onto thats the problem!


----------



## stuart (27 Feb 2006)

[broken link removed]

Here is a link to the image of them

Maybe the CBI do not print their own version of them, as each countries AFAIK can be identified by a different code sequence

stuart@buyingtolet.ie


----------



## Marion (27 Feb 2006)

I think the position with regard to legal tender is that it must be accepted in the payment of a debt only.

Brendan, I think that if you picked up the sandwich yourself and offered it to the counter assistant that they could refuse to accept the money for it because there is no acceptance of the offer to buy and consequently no debt incurred. But, I'm open to correction on this.

Marion


----------



## bond-007 (27 Feb 2006)

It they scanned it in on their register and hit total and said "That will be €4 please", would a debt not be incurred?


----------



## DrMoriarty (27 Feb 2006)

legend99 said:
			
		

> yea, 500 euro notes are defo available. Just hard to hang onto thats the problem!


I would have thought that the main benefit of carrying around a large-denomination note like this was in those 'down pub' scenarios where it's your round, you pull it out, and — dammit! — the bar can't take it because they don't have the change...

Then again, it's probably been a long, long time since a pub in Ireland didn't have change of €500 in the till.


----------



## Marion (27 Feb 2006)

Hi bond

I don't think so because retailers don't have to accept goods that are incorrectly priced at a lower value.

Now, if one had half the sandwich eaten  ... 

Marion


----------



## microsquid (20 Jun 2006)

Slightly OT:
What's the best way to get your hands on one of these large denomination notes?
I want it to put in a card for a wedding: figure it'll be nicer than just a cheque.
I sent an email to my bank: no response.
Went in there and they said they wouldn't be able to 'reserve' one, that I'd have to take my chances on any given day...
Anyone have any ideas of likely locations where I could get a €200 note?


----------



## ClubMan (20 Jun 2006)

Have you tried the Central Bank?


----------



## gearoidmm (20 Jun 2006)

500 euro wedding present! Send me your name and address and I'll have your invite to my wedding in the post old friend.


----------



## microsquid (20 Jun 2006)

Noooo it'd be the slightly less generous €200 note gearoidmm 
D'ye still want me?

Oh, and the CB is a long ol' walk from Cork - I'm not that fond of them that I'd make the day trip for it!


----------



## Swallows (20 Jun 2006)

speaking of bank notes. I have half a €50 note that I found, I suppose who ever lost it still has the other half. Wonder if they are a contributer to AAM?


----------



## legend99 (21 Jun 2006)

I'd be surprised at any bank that didn't happen to have 200 euro notes in the bank at all times to be honest. 

Anyone else ever collect all the Euro coins...I have about 70 odd of them now...bearing in mind there are 96 and will be 104 next January with Slovenia coming into the Euro club. For those very interested there are 3 additional countries that issue legal Euro coins i think. Vatican City, Monacco and San Marino but those coins are hard to get


----------



## Joe1234 (21 Jun 2006)

legend99 said:
			
		

> ....January with Slovenia coming into the Euro club.



Is Cyprus not joining the euro next January too?


----------



## Gordanus (23 Jun 2006)

off topic, have E100 notes gone out of fashion? Used to get them regularly but haven't seen any in a while, all E50s now.


----------



## nlgbbbblth (15 Jul 2006)

€200 and €500 notes are not printed in Ireland.
However they can be ordered from each bank's cash centre by the local branch if required.


----------



## microsquid (17 Jul 2006)

Update: E200s are available in dept stores, and last time I was at the PO they had a E500 just in, and they let me have a gawk. It was all purple and pretty...


----------

